# give me a hand



## marc38 (Jan 26, 2009)

is it a race
i love to please her and i know what she likes
sometime the timing is off and i still need more attention
when she is done she is done 
i never leave her hanging


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow....I can't understand that one. I think it is way different if a man isn't satisfied as opposed to a woman. Being a woman it is very hard to understand why she would do that. I honestly can't think of any reason in the world that would happen unless you have gone on for hours and she is exhausted:scratchhead:


----------



## marc38 (Jan 26, 2009)

we never go on for hours 
i think i am a typical man 
as a young boy it was much faster 
now it takes a longer but is more fun
she is getting better with age and can go a bit longer but sometimes it is less than 5 min
i would love to think i am great in the sack 
but i beleve that i am just average 
unless reading books about womans body and sex is helpfull
i just do not think it should matter who finishes first as long as we both have a great time


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

I like your attitude, and I agree. I am still stumped as to why she would leave you hanging. I have never heard of this even from my friends, ever... Have you talked to her about it at all? I just can sense the awkwardness in the bedroom when that happens. I wish I had an answer from a womans point of view for you:scratchhead: You gave me really good advice yesterday on my thread. It sounds like you are very attentive. I think you could talk to her very easily to resolve this issue.


----------



## marc38 (Jan 26, 2009)

i do not talk about it
i do joke sometimes
and sometimes i tell her that it is her turn and i expect nothing i return
but i did not start this till we had a problem 
and i am not complaining just puzzeled by her not trying 
she will return the favor sometimes 
but it is always up to her ALWAYS


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

What are your ages, are you married?


----------



## marc38 (Jan 26, 2009)

i am old my age is part of my name
and my wife is young by 4 years
nooners are fun


----------



## marc38 (Jan 26, 2009)

o ya married 15+


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Marc38-

I actually deliberately practise not cumming. I like it that way. 



Marc38 said:


> unless reading books about womans body and sex is helpfull


Yes, you should read as much as possible.


----------



## marc38 (Jan 26, 2009)

i just sometimes think that it should be up to the individual
practise is great 
but sometimes you want to play to win


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

You are so cryptic!

Can you write longer paragraphs?


----------



## marc38 (Jan 26, 2009)

i had to look up the meaning of the word cryptic 
yes i suppose i am after reading my last few posts
i hope that i am not that way all the time 
i could write longer paragraphs if i had more to say
i am new to internet chat and i do not talk a lot in general
it seems like i talk more in here than i do in life
maybe since it is new to me


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Although I am very interested in discussing sex, it can't be viewed in isolation. We need to hear about all aspects of your relationship. Also what are your personalities like?


----------

